# Patcher says Nintendo doesn't even know there's an internet ye



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 24, 2012)

> Speaking on a panel at CES 2012, as reported by IndustryGamers, Pachter assessed eahc of the three major gaming platform holders for their ability to keep consoles relevant as streamed content becomes more common.“Sony is a content provider in film and music and games; I think they’re ahead of the curve. Microsoft… They’re right back on track. These guys want to be an entertainment hub. So you’re going to get a box out of Microsoft that’s going to turn your washer and dryer on, and they’re going to give you the multi-purpose console of all time,” he said.​​​“Nintendo doesn’t even know there’s an Internet yet so trust me, they’re going to be making consoles until someone explains it to them.”​​​The analyst also outlined his argument for the continued existence of consoles, drawing an analogy with ongoing sales of CDs.​​​“You’re never gonna have a step function, where every game developer, every publisher says ‘Screw it, we’re putting everything in the cloud, on OnLive,’” he said.​​​“So as long as there’s somebody who is going to buy a game console, and buy a game in that format, then consoles will continue. Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo have a vested interest in their core royalty business: getting people to put content on their platforms.”



Source: http://www.vg247.com/2012/01/24/pachter-nintendo-doesnt-even-know-theres-an-internet-yet/

Personally I think this guy is a joke and just loves bashing anything Nintendo. Thoughts?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

I think he meant that they're so far behind on the technological curve in terms of online services that it's baffling.

(Which is absolutely true).

If anything it was probably just a really douchey way to phrase it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 24, 2012)

> ...So trust me...




.......ppphhh......BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 24, 2012)

Breaking news: Captain Obvious strikes again


Nintendo doesn't have a good online service?
HOLY SHIT! Who knew.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> Personally I think this guy is a joke and just loves bashing anything Nintendo. Thoughts?



i agree his the biggest HD whore on the planet and also btw his always wrong


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm also going to say Patcher stuff is more editorial than actual analysis. I'll move this to General Gaming Discussions.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think this guy is a joke and just loves bashing anything Nintendo. Thoughts?
> ...


Fair play, point out the lie in what he said.
_Sony is a content provider in film and music and games_ _- _True.
_Microsoft… They’re right back on track._ _- _Also True, they're beginning to serve users similar content.
_you’re going to get a box out of Microsoft that’s going to turn your washer and dryer on, and they’re going to give you the multi-purpose console of all time__ - _As per usual, Microsoft treats connectivity with other devices, especially branded Windows ones as a priority. This is their hub model and it's unlikely to change. True.
_Nintendo doesn’t even know there’s an Internet yet so trust me, they’re going to be making consoles until someone explains it to them.__ - _What kind of content Nintendo allows you to access other then their own? BBC iPlayer, Netflix, that's it. No arcade, no downloading of full games etc. etc. - much still to be worked on. Not to mention, so far no tags/nicks online.

It's a very accurate analisis of what's currently going on the market, and if Nintendo doesn't step it up with Nintendo Network then just voice/video chat isn't going to cut it - those were the features of the LAST generation of consoles. I really want something fresh and new on the WiiU (possibly the 3DS too) that I haven't seen yet on the other consoles - you have a massive touchscreen and an army of developers - think of something, Nintendo. Prove to me that you're not a boat that still floats only thanks to Pokemon, Zelda and Mario.


----------



## nando (Jan 24, 2012)

but the wii is the most used device to stream from netflix, how does that make the "content provider in film and music and games" look that pachter thinks is ahead of the curve?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

nando said:


> but the wii is the most used device to stream from netflix, how does that make the "content provider in film and music and games" look that pachter thinks is ahead of the curve?


Netflix is not available world-wide, nor is it the only service of this kind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

nando said:


> but the wii is the most used device to stream from netflix, how does that make the "content provider in film and music and games" look that pachter thinks is ahead of the curve?



Well you're still missing the "music" part and it still lacks a bit of online stuff in the "games" part. The Wii just does Netflix the most because it's the console that "casual gamers" buy and they realize they can do something with it other than have a fancy dust catcher. Honestly, I've gone to so many houses of friends with not very gaming oriented families and they have a Wii they almost never use. It's a fun toy for a week for that target audience but Wii Sports won't sustain you for long. People figure they may as well get Netflix and may as well use their Wii for it instead of streaming from a computer or smart device (tablet, phone)... Provided they aren't on-the-go or anything.

They still have no music capabilities or distribution compared to Sony (Sony Music Entertainment, hello?) or Microsoft (Zune stuff). They are still years behind in terms of DLC capabilities and they don't even have a Games on Demand type of service. They have WiiWare and Virtual Console. That's it.

Let's not even get into friend codes, no voice chat, and the general clusterfuck Wii online gaming is.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well Nintendo is far off when it comes to the internet, you see Sony, who have services to give you movies, songs etc whereas Nintendo's Wii failed (HD, internet etc) The Wii is equivalent to the Ps2 and the Xbox IMO and it was released shortly after the PS3.


----------



## nando (Jan 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > but the wii is the most used device to stream from netflix, how does that make the "content provider in film and music and games" look that pachter thinks is ahead of the curve?
> ...




so? netflix is still the biggest streaming service in the land that pachter himself lives in. he is not chinese last time i checked. and from that large streaming service about 50 percent of it is streamed on consoles, and from those consoles the wii is the most used and that is not a stat to ignore.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 24, 2012)

Why doesn't Nintendo have an online service?

**looks back at last year's online attacks**

Oh......


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

nando said:


> so? netflix is still the biggest streaming service in the land that pachter himself lives in. he is not chinese last time i checked. and from that large streaming service about 50 percent of it is streamed on consoles, and from those consoles the wii is the most used and that is not a stat to ignore.



But it's certainly not that important in terms of online services. The Xbox has it, the PS3 has it, the 3DS has it, Android and iOS devices have it, and there's also the PC of course. How much its used is irrelevant, it doesn't make any one device more advanced than the others. The overall range of features is what matters.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 24, 2012)

To be serious for a moment....



> Sony is a *content provider in film and music]* and games; I think they’re ahead of the curve. Microsoft… They’re right back on track. These guys want to be an *entertainment* hub. So you’re going to get a box out of Microsoft that’s going to turn your washer and dryer on, and they’re going to give you the multi-purpose console of all time,




Isn't that the problem? Nintendo is simply just a gaming company. Sony and Microsoft are not just gaming companies. They do many other things. I'm not saying Nintendo shouldn't have an online gaming service (which the Nintendo Network might remedy somewhat), but Patcher is dissing Nintendo because they don't have the resources to be as full-blown as the competition. Nintendo is not on equal ground to be able to accomplish what the others have, yet sales have shown that Nintendo is in a perfectly fine place when it comes to games (inb4hardcorecasualraging).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> To be serious for a moment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 2008, Nintendo founded a team called 'Network Service Development' and hired a load of people with _network-related_ jobs. What do you think they were doing in the past three years?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If anything it was probably just a really douchey way to phrase it.



It's Pachter; phrasing his points in the most inflammatory way possible is kind of his thing.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2012)

We know Nintendo is nowhere near the level of their rivals in online stuff


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 24, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> To be serious for a moment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its more to the effect that nintendo is putting little to no effort into online services


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think he meant that they're so far behind on the technological curve in terms of online services that it's baffling.
> 
> (Which is absolutely true).
> 
> If anything it was probably just a really douchey way to phrase it.




So far behind? Bullshit! Nintendo pulled a smart move with the Wii. Instead of jumping on the HD bandwagon they waited till HD was affordable. I can bet that Wii-U games will be 50 a pop. Why? because it's affordable to make HD games now. Nintendo was smart. They are always innovative and with 4 R&D teams trust me, they are not behind the times.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > X_XSlashX_X said:
> ...


lets see now in the past his said:

the psp was gonna crush the ds = didn't happen
the ps3 would dominate this gen = not even close
the wiis motion controls would never catch on = both $ony and m$ now have them
the vita is going to outsell the 3ds = isn't happening

the fuck-tard is NEVER right and any1 that believes anything this windbag says is an idiot! 



Valwin said:


> We know Nintendo is nowhere near the level of their rivals in online stuff


and who really gives a shit where they fail in online stuff they more than make up for it with innovation and unique fun games instead of just slapping the unreal engine into yet another mindless shooter and throwing it on the shelfs for the shooter whores


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 24, 2012)

patcher can suck my balls


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 24, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> To be serious for a moment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smartest post on this I've seen so far.  To get music-related services on Nintendo, think of how much money that'd cost.  One way or another, they'd have to pay out their ass to get that.  It's not really worth it, either.  Why would you use a Wii for music?  Most people will already have a computer if they have a Wii, or will if they want it for music.  Afaik, you can't transfer music from a 360 to a Zune.  You can transfer from Zune to 360, though.  ...Actually, no, If I remember, you can't.  It's just a fancy way to play your music, when you already have better ways.  PS3, however, is an entertainment system, and was built as such. 

Nintendo doesn't have the resources nor funds that Sony and Microsoft have.  ...Yet they still blow them out of the water.  With lesser-powered stuff.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 24, 2012)

> The analyst also outlined his argument for the continued existence of consoles, drawing an analogy with ongoing sales of CDs.


Spot-on analogy, if I do say so. Probably the only smart thing I've heard this guy say. People who enjoy consistency and quality will continue to buy consoles, just as people who enjoy high quality music (see: FLAC) continue to buy CDs even though getting an album off iTunes is easier.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah...+1 to DiscostewSM's remark. The arguments as for why nintendo is lacking behind has nothing to do with what they're in the business for. It's like blaming one of three athletes because he's bad at chess and the others aren't.

For clarity: yes, the online options for the Wii sucked and should be boosted up a bit (or rather: a lot). But why does the distribution of film and music even count? Is there really any television-owning family out there who currently cannot play movies or music? And even if so...are they really going to let it determine their choice of console?


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2012)

soulx said:


> In 2008, Nintendo founded a team called 'Network Service Development' and hired a load of people with _network-related_ jobs. What do you think they were doing in the past three years?


Trying to plug the Ethernet cable in.


Bladexdsl said:


> and who really gives a shit where they fail in online stuff they more than make up for it with innovation and unique fun games instead of just slapping the unreal engine into yet another mindless shooter and throwing it on the shelfs for the shooter whores


I'm sorry, where have you been for the past 5 years, online is a make or break situation now for most gamers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> I'm sorry, where have you been for the past 5 years, online is a make or break situation now for most gamers.


i knew YOU'd have some smart ass comment to post to this i was waiting for it since you being *the biggest gfx whore in here! *no it isn't and the sooner you gfx whores realize that the sooner you'll understand


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> i knew YOU'd have some smart ass comment to post to this i was waiting for it since you being *the biggest gfx whore in here! *no it isn't and the sooner you gfx whores realize that the sooner you'll understand


Biggest graphic whore? Bitch please.
Just because I don't prefer Nintendo over other companies automatically means I prefer games with better graphics?

Stay classy, Nintendo fanboys.


----------



## xist (Jan 24, 2012)

Pachter has always seemed like the biggest proponent of Emperor's New Clothes to me.

Nintendo are fine...people saying that they don't have the financial clout to take on Sony are nuts, when Nintendo is, if not rock solid, the gaming company 9 out of 10 people would rely on to be around in the future. They don't have the infrastructure's described because they don't want them...it's not like execs from Nintendo are amazingly innovative when it comes to consoles (DS, Wii, 3DS) and then completely unaware of the internet and it's modern day signifcance for console. Potentially there's the control issue that they don't like....even with an online component to their service how much benefit to their audience would it bring, and how much more earning potential? Would it lead to further risk of revenue loss? There's also the traditional Nintendo audience who know they can rely on their Nintendo systems...if a system is offline then it's 100% reliable....online services don't last forever so whereas you could pick up your DS in 20 years time and use it with old carts, and maybe even buy them second hand, i highly doubt Sony will still have the PSN available for the PSP Go. And no matter how stupid that statement appears retro is a big draw to many gamers.

The fact that Nintendo doesn't feel the need to run headfirst into online ventures is reassuring to me, and obviously to the shareholders too. Plus you'd be insane to think that they won't have some form of network set up for the Wii U. What Pachter is twofold...he makes big statements to generate interest and hits, and then uses generalisations.

I'm confident Nintendo know's what it's doing. I'm not so confident about Pachter.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think he meant that they're so far behind on the technological curve in terms of online services that it's baffling.
> 
> (Which is absolutely true).
> 
> If anything it was probably just a really douchey way to phrase it.


Thats pretty much it. It was just put in a.. lets say "assertive" way lol.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > X_XSlashX_X said:
> ...



Quoted for the fucking truth!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nintendo is a company that strives for innovation which they've done to perfection for the past 5 or so years, Sony and Microsoft are not just gaming companies. Nintendo only has knowledge for providing games that will satisfy people of every age and are masters of innovation, even if they don't improve their online capabilities I'm sure they'll stay in the run because not every gamer wants to play his/her games online.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmm...although I'm more of a nintendo fanboy, I'm siding with prowler on this one (there's no need to get personal, Bladexdsl). Online is important. If not for the gamers (it really depend on the kind of game whether online is crucial or not), then for the third party developers. Those are the ones who want things like online connectivity, achievement awards and security checks because those things sell games (they know damn well wiiu iso's will be leaked on the net, and the wii and DS weren't exactly hack-proof).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think he meant that they're so far behind on the technological curve in terms of online services that it's baffling.
> 
> (Which is absolutely true).
> 
> If anything it was probably just a really douchey way to phrase it.



Last time I checked, the 3DS had Netflix support, upcoming 3D movie support and it and the Wii have downloadable games for their platforms. I don't really know what is considered offering content, but Patcher is just a royal douche nozzle.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > X_XSlashX_X said:
> ...



What are you talking about? The Virtual Console system has been offering games for years, same goes for WiiWare. So what, just because Nintendo doesn't let you gobble your bandwidth up by downloading their games to your hard drive directly, means they aren't offering full games? I am sorry if the Wii and 3DS have limitations, but that's just the way it is. No one cares THAT much about not having direct to drive games, and even then we have seen how absolutely retarded that kind of system can be from Sony, who let's not forget, like to price gouge their customers just so they can play their games off a memory card.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> lets see now in the past his said:
> 
> the psp was gonna crush the ds = didn't happen
> the ps3 would dominate this gen = not even close
> ...


Pointing out a lie != reminding of past missed analisis, but...

PS3 sort of "dominates" the current generation. Admittedly it sells worse then the Wii, but it gets the most attention nowadays and currently has the best sales. The Wii reached the sky-high sales due to "all the nostalgic parents" plus the motion controls.

Microsoft *hasn't* got Motion Controls done in the same fashion as the Wii - it's like blaming Sony for having the EyeToy, which by the way was released earlier then the WiiMote's. By the way, have they catch on? I don't see zillions of games comming out for them - just CrappyWare.

The Vita won't outsell the 3DS in a mere few months after its release. Let's see what happens when it's on the market for a while, gets attention and amasses a library of games. Unlike the 3DS, the Vita is "strong enough to last" a good generation - the 3DS is likely to be redesigned. Not saying that it will outsell it, I'm saying it should and WOULD if not the effect I call "Nintendo Magic".



> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > We know Nintendo is nowhere near the level of their rivals in online stuff
> ...


Please, people? Shut the hell up with the innovation crap. I hear that all the time. I hear "Nintendo doesn't need online, they have innoation.", "Nintendo doesn't need HD, they have innovation.". Alright, WHY THE HELL THEN is everybody drooling when they show that Zelda HD demo? Why the hell is everybody so happy and hopeful for Nintendo Network? You fanboys are so full of s*it - if your company doesn't give you something, you just say "It's okay, they're innovative". Fine, but they need to be COMPETITIVE on the market aswell. So shut up. No innovation c*ap from now on.



DSGamer64 said:


> What are you talking about? The Virtual Console system has been offering games for years, same goes for WiiWare. So what, just because Nintendo doesn't let you gobble your bandwidth up by downloading their games to your hard drive directly, means they aren't offering full games?


Yes, it does, because downloading a full game means downloading a full game. One that you would normally buy in a store. I'm not talking about minigames.





> I am sorry if the Wii and 3DS have limitations, but that's just the way it is.


Your apology is accepted.





> No one cares THAT much about not having direct to drive games, and even then we have seen how absolutely retarded that kind of system can be from Sony, who let's not forget, like to price gouge their customers just so they can play their games off a memory card.


Have you seen what PSN and XBL offers online? Virtual Console-like products, Indie games, Arcade games, Minigames a'la WiiWare, Full games direct to drive, videos, movies etc. etc. On the Wii you get WiiWare. And the occasional demo. And that's that. They need to step it up, fact.


> Last time I checked, the 3DS had Netflix support


Netflix is not a global service.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Nintendo in no way fail in online they have it and they use it but what i mean is  that is not as thick as the xbox live or psn 

hopefully we are already starting to see that Nintendo is changing that for the wiiu and 3DS and they seem to be waiting to make  new experience from it like they always seem to do witch is good


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Nintendo in no way fail in online they have it and they use it but what i mean is  that is not as thick as the xbox live or psn
> 
> hopefully we are already starting to see that Nintendo is changing that for the wiiu and 3DS and they seem to be waiting to make  new experience from it like they always seem to do witch is good



See? This is the Dark Side of being a Nintendo fan - Nintendo "isn't failing", they're just "not giving as much content as PSN and XBL". THAT MEANS THEY'RE THE WORST OUT OF THE BUNCH. THAT MEANS THEY FAIL. THAT'S A DIRECT CONSEQUENCE.

Yes, let's hope they change that, but at least acknowledge facts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Last time I checked, the 3DS had Netflix support, upcoming 3D movie support and it and the Wii have downloadable games for their platforms. I don't really know what is considered offering content, but Patcher is just a royal douche nozzle.



Last time I checked, every other platform has Netflix, has downloadable games (both exclusively digitally distributed and even full retail games), not to mention DLC, music services, video services that aren't Netflix (like you can buy movies for your PS3 and Xbox 360), and a whole slew of online functions that the Wii doesn't have (being able to see if friends are online, universal voice chat, parties, joining a friend's game midsession, etc).

If you think the Wii isn't completely inadequate in terms of online that's not just opinion, that's absolutely raging blind.



LightyKD said:


> So far behind? Bullshit! Nintendo pulled a smart move with the Wii. Instead of jumping on the HD bandwagon they waited till HD was affordable. I can bet that Wii-U games will be 50 a pop. Why? because it's affordable to make HD games now. Nintendo was smart. They are always innovative and with 4 R&D teams trust me, they are not behind the times.



That's a lot of "what ifs" and "betting" there. We don't know the Wii U's price. We don't know the game prices. We don't know much about the online service.

Oh, and it's not that hard to be a decent online system. I'm pretty sure the goddamn original Xbox had a better online service than the Wii (if not equal).

I wasn't even talking about HD, so what's the point in bringing it up? I was talking about their online service which is a crock of shit. And you want HD to be affordable? Get a Xbox 360, they're $200 brand new (or less). PS3's are now $250 brand new. Maybe the consoles were "expensive" back then, but at least now that they're in the "affordable" range they have a huge established library of great titles and everything from game quality to software has been built on and sharpened to a point. So instead of buying a Wii U and having to wait years for an established library and for the software and hardware to reach its "full potential", you can just get a Xbox 360 or a PS3 for probably less (now that's my "what if"). If anything Microsoft and Sony are the smart ones here. They were able to make pretty nice profit on the systems in their "overpriced" state for whoever bought them and still make a profit off of games, accessories, hell probably even systems (minus Sony) as hardware becomes cheaper to produce, plus they reach a broader audience (in terms of price range and your crap like Kinect and Move) and are fully functional from every standpoint. Why would I want to jump into a new console that's basically offering last generation's options from graphical power to online functions when I have these two sweet competitors with big game libraries, big communities, and with their games and software at the peak of perfection (for the system)? Saying "BUT MARIO ZELDA SAMUS" isn't a valid answer either. I hardly need my Marios or my Zeldas when I have the glorious third parties (and a few first parties) from the competition that the Wii U won't get. Yeah, I seriously doubt games from '07 are gonna get a Wii U port.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, @[member='Guild McCommunist'], you clarified it like a boss.

I'm in this uncomfortable situation where Netflix is not available where I live and neither is BBC iPlayer. I would absolutely love to "be honest" and watch "tv series that I want to watch" rather then normal tv using my Wii, but unfortunatelly I can't - the service available here is iPla. Guess what? Sony supports it. Nintendo doesn't.

I'm somewhat "forced to pirate" in this situation because stuff I watch is just not available in Poland non-online platforms. So there you go - Wii != Media Hub. And nowadays it should be an entertainment center, not just a "gaming device". Consoles are no longer "just about games", they're about fun in general.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo in no way fail in online they have it and they use it but what i mean is  that is not as thick as the xbox live or psn
> ...





they would fail is they dint have any online  but they do i play my wifi game in my ds, 3ds and wii that's long way from failing
they donth have some of the features that are nice from the others  yea that's true  but  meaby they haven't focus on it seem how the name of the game is to make money and they seem to pretty much outsell the competition with their current online


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Valwin said:


> they would fail is they dint have any online


No, dummy - that'd mean they forfeit. Give up. Bail.


> but they do i play my wifi game in my ds, 3ds and wii thats long way from failing


Really? The fact that "you can" automatically means "not a failure"? lol, no comment.


> they donth have some of the features that are nice from the others  yea


You mean in-game voice chat, notifications about online statuses and gamertags? Yes, they don't have that.





> thats true  but  meaby they havent focus on it seem how the name of the game is to make oney and they seem to pretty much outsell the competition


Blame the parents. Or nostalgia. Or tooth fairies. Or Santa.

By the way, drugs sell great too - does that mean they're good? No.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2012)

> No, dummy - that'd mean they forfeit. Give up. Bail.


they forfeit what ?




> Really? The fact that "you can" automatically means "not a failure"? lol, no comment.


o poor me i fail because i play MK on nintendo wifi o the humanity damn the fun  damn them


> You mean in-game voice chat, notifications about online statuses and gamertags? Yes, they don't have that.


something like that i am not blind like you so i can a  knowledge that


> Blame the parents. Or nostalgia. Or tooth fairies. Or Santa.



no i blame  good games and not the usual generic bloom brown  generic game



> By the way, drugs sell great too - does that mean they're good? No.


what tell me you dint actually compare this to drugs  o wow


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Valw... This isn't about multiplayer. Or about the games. We're discussing the online structure and the way it is managed, also the content it provides. It has nothing to do with Mario Kart. Or Mario. Or anything even remotely connected to the plumber.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > and who really gives a shit where they fail in online stuff they more than make up for it with innovation and unique fun games instead of just slapping the unreal engine into yet another mindless shooter and throwing it on the shelfs for the shooter whores
> ...



Although I agree with the nintendo online being shit, I don't agree whit this point.
Just because I prefer "innovation" automatically means I hate HD? If I can have only one and prefer "innovation", can't I be excited when I'll be able to get both?


----------



## emigre (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm no fan of Patcher but isn't beyond the realms of possibility he was being flippant? 

In other news, the resident fanboys embarrassed themselves again.


----------



## kimekaro (Jan 24, 2012)

As a very, very,very longtime Nintendo Fanboy, I feel the need to state that I believe that Nintendo does *in-fact* need an online component. The 3DS is pretty much fulfilling this point to the extent that I personally require in my gaming lifestyle. 

A good e-shop with games and demos at reasonable prices (they are getting *much* better at this), a friends list, a message wall and the ability to join said friends in games. All present and accounted for on the 3DS along with a few fun extras.

I can only hope that the Wii U manages to pull these off on it's launch day rather than the abysmal wait we had for the 3DS to play catch-up with itself.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

SparkFenix said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


That's not my point, that's miles from my point.

What I was saying was that the typical Fanboy Response annoys me like nothing else in the world. You give someone a valid argument and you meet a brick wall. Let me show you.

"The Wii is a wee bit underpowered" ---> "But innovation."
"The DS could use a bit more RAM." ---> "But Mario and Pokemon."
"WFC is miles behind PSN and XBL" ---> "Oh, but Zelda."

Those are not counter-arguments. Those are called changing the subject completely. There's nothing wrong in liking innovation, nothing at all! Thing is, when we talk about hardware, we talk about hardware. When we talk about games, we talk about games. When we talk about controllers, we talk about controllers. Don't mix that stuff or else you break the Maxim of Relevance and your point immediatelly falls down the bottomless pit.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 24, 2012)

Patcher's a douche but this is very true.
Personally I think that they're using this whole "child friendly" thing as a way of not spending money on a good online service


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Patcher's a douche but this is very true.
> Personally I think that they're using this whole "child friendly" thing as a way of not spending money on a good online service


Very much so. Having good online requires an army of admins, an army of moderators, tons upon tons of server rooms all around the world connected into a seamless network - all this requires money. Continous flow of money to keep it running, not just the money to develop it.

Don't get me wrong - I sincerely hope that Nintendo Network will turn out to be awesome as I really want to get a WiiU by the end of this year. I just don't like the *current* system.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2012)

Pachter, you troll, you


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I checked, the 3DS had Netflix support, upcoming 3D movie support and it and the Wii have downloadable games for their platforms. I don't really know what is considered offering content, but Patcher is just a royal douche nozzle.
> ...



I am quite aware that the Wii does not offer the same levels of content as the PS3 or 360, but then again, how many owners honestly have internet services that would allow them to download more then one PSN game per month considering the size of PS3 games? Most people are limited even by Steam, what makes you think direct to drive services are going to be any better moving forward into the next generation? I don't care for buying new games, especially at the same cost as retail for fuck sakes, I buy digitally for convenience and cost savings, when Sony and Microsoft offer daily sales on all their top titles, maybe I will care more about their direct to drive services, until then, they suck a fat one as much as Nintendo does with that portion of online.

Also, has it ever occurred to you that not everyone plays video games to play them online? Why would I want to play games with hackers and cheaters all the time when I can play with my friends locally or over a network game between us without having people who ruin the fun of online games? I don't play the Wii for online, and in retrospect, I don't play any console or even my computer, for online for the most part. I play games to enjoy them by myself or with my friends, not strangers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


Everyone who has Broadband?


> Most people are limited even by Steam, what makes you think direct to drive services are going to be any better moving forward into the next generation?


This explains why Steam sales are soaring, getting better and better each year, actually.





> I don't care for buying new games, especially at the same cost as retail for fuck sakes, I buy digitally for convenience and cost savings


Which is exactly the reason to complain, as the company you're supporting does not give you that option.


> Also, has it ever occurred to you that not everyone plays video games to play them online?


They're not the target for Internet services then and they're probably not even reading this due to lack of interest.





> Why would I want to play games with hackers and cheaters all the time when I can play with my friends locally or over a network game between us without having people who ruin the fun of online games?


Hackers and Cheaters should be eliminated in a GOOD Online network - this is why Nintendo's sucks.





> I don't play the Wii for online, and in retrospect, I don't play any console or even my computer, for online for the most part.


But you DO play online sometimes, don't you?





> I play games to enjoy them by myself or with my friends, not strangers.


Everyone's a stranger until you meet him/her.

Besides, it's been stated before, this isn't only about the games.


----------

